# Chinese Lights?



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

Anyone seen the lights for sale on Ebay? They are brand new, chinese market lights.
I had bought a set of "euro" lights from someone on the syncronized site years ago (brazilian lights?) and they were junk. They rusted out for the inside and light output even with relayed 100w bulbs was far from impressive.
I went back to the stock lights but they really suck.
Saw these lights on ebay and was wondering if anyone has used them and would recommend?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

go to the AutoPal headlight shop on ebay... buy, be happy...


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Chinese Lights? (moonstation 2000)*

JUNK!
Yes "oem VW" out of China. The Worst beam pattern for the 32b, the 2nd worst is the headlights out of Brazil.

What will help is to relay the stock US headlights and get a good bulb.



_Modified by eurowner at 1:27 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_go to the AutoPal headlight shop on ebay... buy, be happy...

Not for the 1986-1988 Quantums, they have the aero style headlights. 1982-1985 have the 4 165mm quad light setup.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
Not for the 1986-1988 Quantums, they have the aero style headlights. 1982-1985 have the 4 165mm quad light setup.

ahhh.... right


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_go to the AutoPal headlight shop on ebay... buy, be happy...

oooo handy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hellas from http://www.rallylights.com/ are better, yet more expensive then Autopal.
Upgrade the headlight wiring http://www.danielsternlighting....html


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

the Q is my winter car so the headlights _will_ get trashed... might just do some auxillery driving lamps. maybe find an old rack and toss some big off road lights on it


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

Trade me your good turn lenses for my cracked up ones plus some cash. I want to make molds and make a run of new ones!!!!!
And, oh yeah, don't buy any of that crap out of China. Any time you try to save money on that junk you end up spending more to replace it with quality stuff a month later.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the best physical comparison I have found... check out the H4 6054 conversion housings you find at Autozone or Pepboys for about $40... two-pack in a yellow cardboard box. Feel the lenses in your hand, feel like you could press your thumbs through the lense? the China stuff is utter junk. Or, even better, search the Mk4 forums for ebay headlights... have a laugh


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Thanks for the good advice guys! I always get so tempted when I see lights for sale bc the stock ones are sooooo bad. But I really got burned on the last set, they were junk.
They are already relayed with good bulbs (as good as they are going to get) but could be a lot better.
I have fogs and they are great, but could really use some good driving lights.
I like the idea of a light rack! Going to have to give that one some thought.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Hellas from http://www.rallylights.com/ are better, yet more expensive then Autopal.
Upgrade the headlight wiring http://www.danielsternlighting....html 

Anyone tried the ones from rallylights? Are any a direct replacement? If so this would be a good option.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If you have Sealed Beam glass US buy 'em @ wallmart spec headlights, all of the Hella replacement eCodes http://www.rallylights.com/Sea...D=354 bolt in; 
7" for early Dashers,








Quad 5-3/4" round-- later Dashers








Quad 165mm--Quantums Before 1986








1986-1988 Quantum







the only replacements that are worth any money are out of Germany from the Santana sedan as they are bolt and go with outside clear corner markers like mine


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Yeah, mine is an 86 qsw, so I have the hardest lights to replace.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moonstation 2000)*

Well, I need a set of the 86-88 lights to replace the quads on my 84 wagon. If you pick up a set of new lights, I'll buy your old ones for the right price.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Thank god for the occasional Q coming through the local JY's. I did manage to replace my quad set up with the newer set up.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

Still have the old quad setup?


----------

